# Green Atlas Strong Shoulder



## RelicRaker (Feb 21, 2018)

Acquired this Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason today. I know almost nothing about jars, but thought the green was unusual. Anyone know how to date these?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Feb 21, 2018)

I would say that your jar is about 1920s. That green color is neat!

I have an -Atlas- Strong Shoulder in a Light Pale Blue (One of only two fruit jars I have dug whole so far).
Here is mine I think it's earlier than yours:


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah, yrs is definitely an earlier one.  '20s is fine with me, tho. Thx for putting an era to it.  I don't find much from that time period. This one I bought off a guy who works as an excavator. He collects as well, but sometimes I buy what he doesn't wanna keep. The green just caught my eye.


----------

